# Time to move apartments....but where? Need Help please!



## DPatel (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello.
I am a newbie to this forum so really hoping to get some advice on apartments/areas in Dubai.

My wife and I moved to Dubai 3 years ago and have lived in Downtown Burj Khalifa in a 1 bedroom apartment ever since. Absolutely love the area but now need to find a 2 bedroom apartment closer to my work (Knowledge Village).

My daughter is 15 months so need to find an area which is good for kids but also within my budget (max 100,000 AED per month).

I have looked at a lot of areas, such as Marina, JLT, JBR (too busy), Barsha, Tecom etc.

Any advice please?


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

DPatel said:


> Hello.
> I am a newbie to this forum so really hoping to get some advice on apartments/areas in Dubai.
> 
> My wife and I moved to Dubai 3 years ago and have lived in Downtown Burj Khalifa in a 1 bedroom apartment ever since. Absolutely love the area but now need to find a 2 bedroom apartment closer to my work (Knowledge Village).
> ...


It is not clear to me what kind of advice you need.


----------



## DPatel (Mar 21, 2013)

Areas which are good for families and within my budget....


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

100,000 a month??? Do you even need a budget with that kind of rental allowance?!

You should look for villas, Springs, Jumeirah Islands, Palm Jumeirah, etc.... The apartments in Dubai Investment Park that I saw had a communal area for kids. Most areas with apartments aren't quite family friendly if you don't want Downtown Dubai, Marina and such.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I live in JBR. If you check Murjan the traffic is not too bad. Noisy it is yes. The plaza level is nice for children because no cars. I think 100k (i suppose per year) for a 2 BR is still feasible.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mirdiff perhaps or AlQusais are more family oriented with less bachelors and quiet neighborhoods


----------



## DPatel (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeez....I meanth 100,000 AED per year


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The Greens. Nice area, very family friendly, just across SZR from Knowledge Village, and within your budget.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Dubai investment park. Nice schools, quiet area, 30 mins drive to knowledge village. Probably less time if you drive like you just don't care. Lol.


----------



## DPatel (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks. Does anyone live in the Greens? How is it living there?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I do. Love it here. I don't have kids but is very quiet, family oriented, lovely green areas for kids to run and play, and surprisingly civilized, drivers even give way to pedestrians and mums with push chairs! JLT is also ok but there are less green areas and traffic at the back sucks.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> I do. Love it here. I don't have kids but is very quiet, family oriented, lovely green areas for kids to run and play, and surprisingly civilized, drivers even give way to pedestrians and mums with push chairs! JLT is also ok but there are less green areas and traffic at the back sucks.


I read recently they are creating a park in JLT, so perhaps the green situation will improve.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

de Mexicaan said:


> I read recently they are creating a park in JLT, so perhaps the green situation will improve.


I agree, I think once that park is finished (inshallah...) is going to be really nice.


----------



## DPatel (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks! I am leaning towards the Greens more. 
JLT is OK but the whole road system seems a bit of a mess there.


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

DPatel said:


> Thanks. Does anyone live in the Greens? How is it living there?


I live in the Views which is the new greens with the towers by the side of the lakes. I have a toddler and she absolutely loves it and so do I. Lots of green area for kids to play and they can feed the fish/birds everyday. Very family friendly area.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

DPatel said:


> Thanks! I am leaning towards the Greens more.
> JLT is OK but the whole road system seems a bit of a mess there.


Greens is great for kids as well. Used to live there till I moved to AD.
However, given the way the rents are moving up, you might find that you would have to stretch your budget beyond 100K for a 2-bed.


----------

